# 2000 nissan maxima



## jkennedy (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima 5 speed I started getting a service engine light and found that I had a P0430 code, so I installed a new cat and code went away and has not come back but now I'm getting code P0153 slow respone on bank 2 What can be causing this pretty sure its not O2 sensor since I have install new 02 sensors and still get sane error code. Thanks for any help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Was it a genuine Nissan cat or aftermarket?


----------



## jkennedy (Dec 13, 2011)

nissan precat $800 dollars install it myself


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P0153:
Possible Cause

Harness or connectors (The sensor circuit is open or shorted. )
Front heated oxygen sensor
Front heated oxygen sensor heater
Fuel pressure
Injectors
Intake air leaks
Exhaust gas leaks
PCV valve
Mass air flow sensor

If you already tried replacing the left bank front oxygen sensor, the next step would be to follow the FSM procedure for a P0153 DTC, which would require a scantool to do datastream monitoring.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P0153:
Possible Cause

Harness or connectors (The sensor circuit is open or shorted. )
Front heated oxygen sensor
Front heated oxygen sensor heater
Fuel pressure
Injectors
Intake air leaks
Exhaust gas leaks
PCV valve
Mass air flow sensor

If you already tried replacing the left bank front oxygen sensor, the next step would be to follow the FSM procedure for a P0153 DTC, which would require a scantool to do datastream monitoring.


----------

